# Failed The NREMT 3 times - Refresher in Los Angeles/Long Beach



## anunez93 (Oct 5, 2013)

So I failed my NREMT 3 times and now I need to take a 24 hour remedial course and send the certification that i passed in order to retake the NREMT. Does anyone have suggestions for a program either online or in class?


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 5, 2013)

anunez93 said:


> So I failed my NREMT 3 times and now I need to take a 24 hour remedial course and send the certification that i passed in order to retake the NREMT. Does anyone have suggestions for a program either online or in class?



If you are looking for local classes.... You need to let us know the region/ city/ state / whatever.


----------



## anunez93 (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh right! Sorry about that, I live in Downey, California, its close to Los Angeles and long beach area


----------



## PaulEMT (Oct 6, 2013)

You probably need to find a new line of work.


----------



## Mikhaile (Oct 6, 2013)

PaulEMT said:


> You probably need to find a new line of work.



That's for him to decide, not you. Posts like these are one of the reasons I try to limit my time on here as much as possible. 
The overall negativity and lack of solidarity on this board is really disappointing. Its unfortunate that the helpful and knowledgeable members here are drown out by useless and condescending posts like these.


----------



## PaulEMT (Oct 6, 2013)

Mikhaile said:


> That's for him to decide, not you. Posts like these are one of the reasons I try to limit my time on here as much as possible.
> The overall negativity and lack of solidarity on this board is really disappointing. Its unfortunate that the helpful and knowledgeable members here are drown out by useless and condescending posts like these.



Do you want someone who can't pass the EMT exam to work on you? No thanks. The truth can be harsh but it's better to accept it and move on.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 6, 2013)

Mikhaile said:


> That's for him to decide, not you. Posts like these are one of the reasons I try to limit my time on here as much as possible.
> The overall negativity and lack of solidarity on this board is really disappointing. Its unfortunate that the helpful and knowledgeable members here are drown out by useless and condescending posts like these.



At what point should it be said then? The nremt tests minimum competency and is not a hard test. I realize some people and not great at taking tests for a variety of reasons, but once you failed it 3 times you should be evaluating things . I am all for encouraging people but not everyone is cut out for or should be an EMT or medic. It shouldn't be a merit badge class where you get certification just for participating. This is one of the reasons I am for higher educational standards. 

There are numerous test preps out there for all kinds of learning styles. I have heard a lot of good things about jb learning.


----------



## epipusher (Oct 6, 2013)

PaulEMT said:


> Do you want someone who can't pass the EMT exam to work on you? No thanks. The truth can be harsh but it's better to accept it and move on.



Do you ask every doc and nurse in charge of your care or your family's care how many times they took their required exams? I feel sorry for any person that may have the unfortunate experience of being your partner.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 6, 2013)

epipusher said:


> Do you ask every doc and nurse in charge of your care or your family's care how many times they took their required exams? I feel sorry for any person that may have the unfortunate experience of being your partner.



This is a huge stretch. How can you even compare a 120-200 hour EMT class to degreed licensed medical provider. Their systems and programs have much better standards and processes for weeding out. Most EMT classes have no pre-reqs and in some places it is a hs class. Emt programs will accept and pull people along as long as they get paid.


----------



## epipusher (Oct 6, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> This is a huge stretch. How can you even compare a 120-200 hour EMT class to degreed licensed medical provider.



It is still an exam based on the information in their particular field. I do not see it as a stretch at all. The question I posted remains valid.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 6, 2013)

epipusher said:


> It is still an exam based on the information in their particular field. I do not see it as a stretch at all. The question I posted remains valid.



I understand it tests relevant I info for each. I am posting for my phone so my responce was posted before I was finished. Nursing school, pre med, and med. School have a system of checks and balances unlike most EMT programs.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=37313

To the original poster. Most of what I said was not directed at you as I am not sure why your situation is. My post was ment for those that feel people should have thee hand held all the way through . There are several testing aids out there. Try looking into them or your studying. It is and was not my intention to come of as an all knowing a hole. Check out the link above and search the nremt forum. There is a wealth of knowledge and people here who have had similar issues.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Oct 6, 2013)

I agree with Mike. That was a crappy comment. Don't sit there and say things like that without knowing full and well what the OP's situation is. 

For all you know, he went to a school that has some of the lowest NREMT pass rates and failed to prepare him for the test. 

And let's be honest here, I went to one of the best programs in my state with the highest first time pass rate for NREMT and still felt like the program didn't prepare us for NR's style of testing. National standards are silly to say the least.


----------



## IslandTime (Oct 6, 2013)

Testing is a good measurement for many, if not most, individuals. But there are those that are outliers. There are poor test takers. There are great test takers. Just because somebody has a hard time passing the test doesn't mean they won't do a good job. Conversely, just because somebody passes the test doesn't mean they would do a good job either. Our department has an EMT who is currently going to school to be a PA. He is smart, knows all the right answers, but he's low on the list of who I'd want to see responding to me if I needed care.


----------



## PaulEMT (Oct 6, 2013)

If ya can't pass the test that is meant to see if you are MINIMALLY competent three times then you're in the wrong line of work. Docs have taken way harder tests and passed, obviously.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Oct 7, 2013)

PaulEMT said:


> If ya can't pass the test that is meant to see if you are MINIMALLY competent three times then you're in the wrong line of work. Docs have taken way harder tests and passed, obviously.



Quit being ignorant. You ignore everything said and repeat your snobby remark.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 7, 2013)

teedubbyaw said:


> I agree with Mike. That was a crappy comment. Don't sit there and say things like that without knowing full and well what the OP's situation is.
> 
> For all you know, he went to a school that has some of the lowest NREMT pass rates and failed to prepare him for the test.
> 
> And let's be honest here, I went to one of the best programs in my state with the highest first time pass rate for NREMT and still felt like the program didn't prepare us for NR's style of testing. National standards are silly to say the least.



Okay, let's be honest. The EMT class is advanced first aid. It's not that difficult. I'm sure many people struggle with it, but at the en of the day, it's not difficult. Not being able to pass the test that measures baseline competency THREE TIMES shows that therein an obvious disconnect between the information that was taught and how the student processes that information. Perhaps that means the student suffers test anxiety. Or, it might mean he can't employ critical thinking to connect simple skills to scenarios. Either way, he's getting remediation. I believe tat after three times, you're out. An unpopular idea, but this isn't intermural softball and not everyone who tries out can or should make the team. 

And teedubbyaw, what makes your program "one of the best in the state"? It's a set curriculum that teaches very basic cause and effect, not "medicine". You say you felt unprepared, but you obviously passed.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 7, 2013)

teedubbyaw said:


> And let's be honest here, I went to one of the best programs in my state with the highest first time pass rate for NREMT and still felt like the program didn't prepare us for NR's style of testing. National standards are silly to say the least.



What makes the standards silly? How the National Registry's adaptive testing make it more difficult?


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 7, 2013)

Is it possible that the instructor(s) simply failed to properly teach the material in the first place? 

Now if you take the refresher from a different instructor and still can't pass then I'd agree its probably time to rethink being an EMT.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Oct 7, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Okay, let's be honest. The EMT class is advanced first aid. It's not that difficult. I'm sure many people struggle with it, but at the en of the day, it's not difficult. Not being able to pass the test that measures baseline competency THREE TIMES shows that therein an obvious disconnect between the information that was taught and how the student processes that information. Perhaps that means the student suffers test anxiety. Or, it might mean he can't employ critical thinking to connect simple skills to scenarios. Either way, he's getting remediation. I believe tat after three times, you're out. An unpopular idea, but this isn't intermural softball and not everyone who tries out can or should make the team.
> 
> And teedubbyaw, what makes your program "one of the best in the state"? It's a set curriculum that teaches very basic cause and effect, not "medicine". You say you felt unprepared, but you obviously passed.



We have the highest success rate for first time pass rate on NREMT testing in the state. 

And NREMT is silly. Emphasis on a systematic way of doing assessments and other skills while ignoring any and every other variable. 

Their style of testing is not even close to what your average person would be use to. I have yet to have a problem with their test, and maybe it's because there is a lot of judgment based questions there and I happen to make the right judgment call. 

What you seem to not be including is that this person has passed their EMT class, so obviously there is a difference in testing style that some people are unable to 'read.'


----------



## wb2glp (Oct 8, 2013)

Mentioned before, but I will bring it up again.  Have you looked into the JB LEarning online prep?  I used their online prep and fast passed the NREMT and FL's version of the NREMT.


----------



## rwik123 (Oct 8, 2013)

teedubbyaw said:


> We have the highest success rate for first time pass rate on NREMT testing in the state.
> 
> And NREMT is silly. Emphasis on a systematic way of doing assessments and other skills while ignoring any and every other variable.
> 
> ...



What sort of assessment to gauge competency would you suggest instead?


----------



## EMTJustinAmes (Oct 8, 2013)

Give this guy a break. I have been a low quality test taker ever since I was a kid. When it came to my practical, I passed it with flying colors, and I knew I passed because I knew what I was doing. When it came to my written, no matter how much I studied I didn't pass my Massachusetts State Exam (Before NREMT was available for MA). But if you ask me any of those questions face to face, I would have a better opportunity of getting that answer right. 

My point is, when you are in the field you are not going to take a written test during your assessment. You are going to be hands on. Plus you will learn more in the field than in the classroom. 

Give this kid the confidence to pass this test, because that's what I needed.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Oct 8, 2013)

rwik123 said:


> What sort of assessment to gauge competency would you suggest instead?



I could think of many better options to NREMT.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 8, 2013)

teedubbyaw said:


> I could think of many better options to NREMT.



Please. Enlighten us.


----------



## PaulEMT (Oct 8, 2013)

teedubbyaw said:


> I could think of many better options to NREMT.



Like.....?


----------



## Antioch (Oct 11, 2013)

teedubbyaw said:


> I could think of many better options to NREMT.



I too would like to know. I'm looking at exporting myself and the NREMT seems like a great way to open literally an entire world of possible locations.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Blueprint1970 (Nov 9, 2013)

CIEMT is a good program. Matt Goodman is a great instructor!


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 9, 2013)

Blueprint1970 said:


> CIEMT is a good program. Matt Goodman is a great instructor!



Second that


----------



## Mariemt (Nov 9, 2013)

From my experience and past pass rates the program I took was a high quality program. We had over 200 hours of class time, field trips and test prep days on top of it bringing total hours close to 240. 
Now, that being said there was a particular student. He wasn't the best studier. He failed a couple tests and had a low GPA. I say GPA because it is a college course here.
However his care giving and critical skills were out of this world. His assessments were fantastic and he was on target with treatment.  
Yes, I would want him working on my family. No he has not been able to pass the nremt. He struggles with tests. 
I believe it has a lot to do with the way the questions are written and English being his second language.
He will likely need a refresher. He is a good provider. 

There are situations out there making these tests difficult for some so I believe it is unfair for us to judge without knowing all the reasons.


----------

